# RIP American Football



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 31, 2017)

American Youth Football just announced a dramatic set of rule changes to fight declining youth participation. The teams will be 6 to 9 players on a much smaller field. There is no kicking whatsoever and players begin in a crouch rather than the 3 point stance.

American football is dead. Are you not entertained?


----------



## Fender Super (Feb 25, 2017)

Who cares? NFL is as rigged as WWE.


----------



## Booboo2016 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi nrl starts first weekend in march. Anyone heard of it in states. Goggle it see what hard boys are about. Peace out. Go manly


----------



## Fender Super (Apr 18, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> American Youth Football just announced a dramatic set of rule changes to fight declining youth participation. The teams will be 6 to 9 players on a much smaller field. There is no kicking whatsoever and players begin in a crouch rather than the 3 point stance.
> 
> American football is dead. Are you not entertained?


It's ok with me. Athletes need to find a way to make money and live long and prosper. Football isn't the way.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 18, 2017)

Fender Super said:


> It's ok with me. Athletes need to find a way to make money and live long and prosper. Football isn't the way.


The world needs bouncers too.


----------



## cool2burn (Apr 18, 2017)

I stopped watching it years ago too many rules and commercials. I mean almost every play has a flag these days. The rules are out of control.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 18, 2017)

cool2burn said:


> I stopped watching it years ago too many rules and commercials. I mean almost every play has a flag these days. The rules are out of control.


I think its cause all those teams in florida suck! I wouldnt waste my time either. I like the way chargers fans didnt waste their time at the games. And then the team left!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 19, 2017)

Dead thread yet? Meh. I think that the NFL needs to cut out so many adverts. Waaaayyy too many adverts. I also agree that rules have become problematic. Too many rules have slown down the game. I also do not like their commissioner. Roger G. should retire.


----------



## HolyHerb (May 23, 2017)

It still makes more than any other sporting league in the world.


----------



## oswizzle (May 23, 2017)

NFL has the most ELITE athletes in the world.. Pure Americans that have the genetics to clash like gladiators with speed and coordination 

Rings your Bell like MMA or Boxing.... but you also risk getting shot everyday as a Cop


----------



## redivider (Jun 16, 2017)

oswizzle said:


> NFL has the most ELITE athletes in the world.. Pure Americans that have the genetics to clash like gladiators with speed and coordination
> 
> Rings your Bell like MMA or Boxing.... but you also risk getting shot everyday as a Cop


The most ELITE athletes in the world? WHaaaaaaaaaaa?? The NFL is full of low-IQ, over-fed, under-paid morons paid to tackle each other for 10 seconds at a time, then rest for 30 seconds.... the majority of gametime in the NFL is spent standing around in a huddle... actual play time in an NFL game, where there is action, is less than 10 minutes or some shit.... 

thousands of players leave the NFL with permanent brain damage due to head trauma from so much contact, thousands have other physical scars that render them pretty much disabled, and thousands more have gone bankrupt after leaving the NFL due to relatively low salaries paid in the NFL compared to other sports combined with a culture of extravagance and irresponsible money management......

I would not call that elite. That is pretty much the worst deal a good athlete can get...



Smartest athletes in the world are baseball players who play until they are almost 40 years old and can earn close to 40-50 million dollars in their career if they are OK..... really good baseball players can earn close to half a billion dollars in endorsements and contracts..... now that's REAL money and they can retire without having applesauce for a brain......


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 2, 2017)

Football is going to decline in popularity due to the brain injuries and politics of the anthem.

Im no longer attending games in person, I have a fear of drones being combined with c4. Not sure if stadiums are protected with radio defenses but hope so.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 4, 2017)

Bugeye said:


> Football is going to decline in popularity due to the brain injuries and politics of the anthem.
> 
> Im no longer attending games in person, I have a fear of drones being combined with c4. Not sure if stadiums are protected with radio defenses but hope so.


That is actually a pretty solid thing to be afraid of.


----------



## budman111 (Sep 6, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> American Youth Football just announced a dramatic set of rule changes to fight declining youth participation. The teams will be 6 to 9 players on a much smaller field. There is no kicking whatsoever and players begin in a crouch rather than the 3 point stance.
> 
> American football is dead. Are you not entertained?


It's utter bullshit anyhow and ridiculed outside US.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 6, 2017)

I don't blame parents one bit for not enrolling their kids in a football league. It just isn't worth the risk.

Youth soccer plays on different sized fields and use different rules (no heading, etc). Why should football allow kids as young as 6 to be in full gear and full contact?

Screw football. It should even be separated from college athletics entirely. If a school wants a team, let them pay the athletes as employees under contract and postpone the education until they are done playing.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Sep 25, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> That is actually a pretty solid thing to be afraid of.


Forget all the protest crap but the brain injuries and also the corporate welfare is sickening. The billionaire owners get free staudiums paid for by taxpayers plus other subsidies. The dollar amount is supposedly $5 to 7 billion a year in tax breaks.

You could feed a lot of homeless people with those billions. 

Arron Hernandez had among the worst brain injries they have found so far. Did they contribute to him commiting murder? Bye bye NFL.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Sep 25, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I don't blame parents one bit for not enrolling their kids in a football league. It just isn't worth the risk.
> 
> Youth soccer plays on different sized fields and use different rules (no heading, etc). Why should football allow kids as young as 6 to be in full gear and full contact?
> 
> Screw football. It should even be separated from college athletics entirely. If a school wants a team, let them pay the athletes as employees under contract and postpone the education until they are done playing.


I agree about the football injuries - glad to see football dying. 

Not to be a negative downer but loads of kids in the USA are get hurt pretty badly playing soccer! Blown out knees, broken ankles and other stuff. Probably more injuries for kids then skiing/snowboarding!

Some of these yuppie parents have ex-Premier league players from the UK coaching their kids with 5 day a week training.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> I agree about the football injuries - glad to see football dying.
> 
> Not to be a negative downer but loads of kids in the USA are get hurt pretty badly playing soccer! Blown out knees, broken ankles and other stuff. Probably more injuries for kids then skiing/snowboarding!
> 
> Some of these yuppie parents have ex-Premier league players from the UK coaching their kids with 5 day a week training.


And yet they will still have higher brain functions than you. Oh, what am I saying? Most football veterans have higher brain functions than you.

Please explain further about your claim that your extensive travels have shown you how Europe has been destroyed by Muslims. Please be specific, dates, specific examples, etc.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Sep 25, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And yet they will still have higher brain functions than you. Oh, what am I saying? Most football veterans have higher brain functions than you.
> 
> Please explain further about your claim that your extensive travels have shown you how Europe has been destroyed by Muslims. Please be specific, dates, specific examples, etc.


LOL! So you approve of mainly billionaire white team owners getting billions in tax payer subsidies while cheating mostly black players who have brain injuries out of money. Sounds racist to me. 

Been to Paris or Malmo, Sweden lately? Or have you left the trailer park you live in where you complain about Joe six-pack? 

Hungary, the Czech Republic and Slovenia are still quite nice as they do not do political correctness or open-borders. . Also, Hugary has banned Soros and his NGOs from operating in Hungary,


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2017)

MMJ Dreaming 99 said:


> LOL! So you approve of mainly billionaire white team owners getting billions in tax payer subsidies while cheating mostly black players who have brain injuries out of money. Sounds racist to me.
> 
> Been to Paris or Malmo, Sweden lately? Or have you left the trailer park you live in where you complain about Joe six-pack?
> 
> Hungary, the Czech Republic and Slovenia are still quite nice as they do not do political correctness or open-borders. . Also, Hugary has banned Soros and his NGOs from operating in Hungary,


Gee, I guess you think you answered @SunnyJim 's question where he asked you to give specifics as to what you have witnessed and exactly where and when you did - not just some Breitbart synopsis that you chose to believe as true.

But that is exactly what you did you racist piece of shit.

Have I been to Paris, Malmo recently? No, not recently but I have friends in Paris and Sweden that I communicate with and they don't agree with your Breitbart vomit at all. I doubt that you have ever been to either place so I wonder how you can make any sort of firsthand comparative analysis about how those places have changed and why. That makes you a liar and a racist one at that since you claim that immigration has caused those non-existent ills.

Hungary is still nice though? Odd since they have a literal fuckload of Muslim refugees. I know Hungary rather well as my grandmother was born there and I have family and friends there. Additionally I studied Hungary's politics and I have written several articles on the topic. One of the things I know about Hungary is that they have a bad habit of sometimes electing radical governments that are quite racist. Good to know you see this as a ray of hope. Do you have a poster of Admiral Horthy on your wall?

I am willing to concede the possibility that you have recently been to Hungary. Was it you who scrawled "dirty Jew" on this poster of George Soros - part of the anti-Semitic campaign being used by the right wing government currently bringing shame to Hungary?






I think you exposed your intellectual dishonesty or just plain stupidity well in the first paragraph when you accused me of approving of white billionaire football team owners getting billions in tax breaks so they can cheat blacks with brain injuries out of money. Nothing says lying 19 year old white semi-moron better than that.

Keep up the good work Breitbart-boy, you embody the idiot Trump movement rather well.

Please try to answer Sunnyjim's question with your vast array of personal travel experience this time, not just by providing a half assed account of what other racists tell you.

Lol, Slovenia is still nice. Slovenia has never been nice.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 26, 2017)

I thought we were talking about drones with C4


----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2017)

I gave up on the NFL a long time ago. When I did watch, I picked my teams by how many ex-FSU players were on the team. Watch a game five minutes, and you know you are not the customer. Beer and car companies are the customers, you {and your eyeballs} are the product.

And since my Noles are stinking it up this year in football, I'm just waiting around for hoops season to start to get my sport on.


----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> I thought we were talking about drones with C4


Drones with baby powder would still kill a few hundred folks. Stampedes are not pretty.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2017)

i can't believe anyone drops money on going to watch a bunch of fucks who couldn't otherwise graduate from high school play a fucking game. of any kind. football sucks, soccer sucks, basketball sucks, baseball has sucked for a long time...i'd rather play monopoly myself than watch overgrown morons brain damage each other, something they can sorely afford to do, with the minuscule brains they start out with.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 15, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> That is actually a pretty solid thing to be afraid of.


Been a while Ching....last time I saw you .....well, you thought you were a large mouth bass and I was fishing for you .....hope all is well.

Pardon the interruption ....


----------

